# A few photos of my tank



## welshboy

Hi' just taken a few pictures of my tank.Mark


----------



## aunt kymmie

OMG...that pleco is huge! How many gallons is your tank? You must have some extreme filtration to keep your water looking so nice with that bad boy in there. :shock:
It's hard for me to get a feel for the "size" of your other fish because of your pleco, lol.


----------



## Mean Harri

Looks like the pleco is as long as the tank is deep front to back. Looks like it's 55g.


----------



## Angel079

Nice tank & fish, love the rock work on the left. What size tank is that?


----------



## welshboy

Hi' my tank is 4FT long.I do have 2 powerheads one each side of the tank.I bought the pleco when it was around 2'' long that was a few years ago.I did'nt know at the time that they grow so big LOL.Mark


----------



## discus lover

nice looking tank,your clown loaches are so huge..


----------



## welshboy

Thanks for your kind comments.Mark


----------



## 1stAquarium

Wow what a beautiful tank!!! What fish have you got in there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konstargirl

The tank is huge.. >< I think your pleco will be happier in a larger home.


----------



## Welsh

Your tank is beautiful, I have never seen clown loaches that big before though lol.


----------



## BradSD

OMG looks like a nuclear sub off to the right there! You must be a great fish keeper for those large fish to be in such a small area and be so healthy.


----------



## dorabaker

omg that pleco is GORGEOUS! :shock: i mean gigantic....


----------



## Inga

Great Job with your tank. Looks like everyone is trying to outgrow the tank on you. You are doing a great job keeping up with the cleaning from the look of it. Everything is so squeaky clean and nice looking. Great fish too! I bet you love watching them.


----------



## kitten_penang

nice plec huge one too.. do the kissing fish really kiss in the tank?? i know they are fighting or lip locking but they look like kissing. how often do they do it??


----------



## thefishboy

Wow! What a nice pleco, he is very nice!1 U must have some good filtration, especially fro all those fish! What fish do u have in there??


----------



## jasikapetro

Wow ,this really a beautiful tank and best things you share with us.


----------

